# Goat Circus



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, not really... Maybe someday I'll have a goat show. BUT I wanted to let you guys know that today I started clicker training my Goats!! I'm recording the process on my blog, and am planning on video taping some of the better tricks.

Today I trained them to "Touch" my hand to receive a treat. Can't wait to see where this all goes!

My blog is davyhollowfarm.blogspot.com
My Youtube account is DavyHollow!

Hope you guys can follow along, maybe give me tips!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I do a little training with mine too but I use grain as reward not a clicker. I am interested to see how yours goes. I do little things though like getting them to jump down off the milk stanchion on request rather than me pulling them off. One puts her hoof on the feed bin when she wants more grain and she will shake with you. The older girls were harder to train but they are getting it. I would like to do some cone training with my younger one. She is very smart.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well they get a treat, but I use a clicker to let them know they did it right. My big girl is the only milker and she's already really well behaved on the stand. The other two know that the stand means food, so they behave well there too.

I'm thinking a couple tricks. I've got touch down almost, I want to try "back up", "spin", "shake", and "stay". Then I'll go from there. My mom is gone this week and comes back saturday, so I want to surprise her with their training


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool! congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That's awesome, Davy. We started clicker training our older does last summer. But what I'm really excited about is training the kids! If all goes well, my daughters and I will do a workshop on clicker training at a 4-H event in June.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

New update!
Sorta unrelated but I didn't want to clutter the board with a new thread.

Lissa is in a Movie!!
This past weekend I went home for a night and took Lissa to a nearby place to be filmed for an Emerson College grad student movie! She was a little nervous at first, but as soon as everyone started giving her carrots and apples she was more than happy to perform!
Don't even ask me what the movie was about, they tried to explain it to me but I don't get it. Either way, the bit that Lissa was in was her as a "vision" of this young boy. All she had to do was walk across a space, pause, then continue walking.
It took us a bit to figure out how to get her to pause, but when we finally did, the director and filmer were ECSTATIC with her performance. It was easy to get her to move across the set, because we simply had someone release her at one side and she'd walk to me on the other. The funniest part was that it was filmed inside!! :ROFL: She may have gotten a nibble on a houseplant :GAAH: but otherwise was very well behaved. She even waited until between scenes when we went outside to pee and poop!!! ITS LIKE SHE KNEW!!!

The director and cast were enamored with her. They thought she was the sweetest thing. "Oh, how cute! She's looking right at us!" "Oh! Look now she's walking toward us!" "Look she likes the camera!" "....SHE'S EATING THE CAMERA!!!" hahaha I almost died laughing. I had a hard time staying quiet on set. Once she figured out what we all wanted her to do though, Lissa was more than happy to perform for a few bits of carrots and some apple. By the end of the two hours, she had probably eaten a full two bags of baby carrots as well as two apples. And yet when we got home she still gobbled down her grain like she was starving. HAHA

I told the director if he needed another goat, to let me know. They paid me $60 for my trouble. I had a blast, and so did Lissa (except for the car ride lol). As soon as I get a copy of the movie (at least of the scene!) I'll show you guys!!! I'm still giddy with excitement.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That is sooo cool!!! congratulations!! :hi5: :leap: :stars: :thumb: good on you both!
M.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That is cool! They are so smart aren't they? My young wether will shake hands, and rear up so far. He is very smart and will be cart training soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is SOOO cool! congrats!!


----------

